# What do you think of this dog?



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So after much thought I have decided not to breed Siren to Debo because I do not want to double up genetically on her flaws. Just too much going on that I would like to clean up with another male. So I have been talking to my friend about breeding to his ADBA Gr CH what do you think of the ped? I will put together the ped so you could see both halves. His drive and temperament would compliment Siren.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [296800] :: BIBYS ZORRO


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i dunno too much about peds, but he is some hot crap *yummmmmmmmm*


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

here is the ped of Siren and Zorro

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [340697] :: MARCH BREEDING


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Looking and him and Siren (just pics, cuz you KNOW I dont know peds), they look like theyll really compliment each other and theyll be some REALLY nice pups!

BTW...is Miss Siren my Love a CH yet? She hasta be close right??


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

getting close but not yet. I need to hit a few more shows and she should have her CH!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

BOUDREAUX' BOSS must have been a good dog.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

looks nice to me like an old school [] dog. but his chest is kinda shalow.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It is the way he is standing I will have to get some pictures of him when he comes back from Tx


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> getting close but not yet. I need to hit a few more shows and she should have her CH!


:woof::woof::woof::woof:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Just curious what the TNC title is on Siren? The male looks nice. He's got some long toes, but I see a lot of ADBA dogs with funky feet. He's got some strengths that I really like personally, like a nice low tailset it looks like.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It's an agility title in NADAC It's her first one


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i would not worry about minor conformational flaws that do not hinder working ability, i know you already know that performance


----------



## IndianCreek (Dec 10, 2005)

Knowing Zorro and having seen dogs coming from him, I personally don't think there is any way you could go wrong. He throws structurally sound dogs that can compete on any level and win.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm beginning to think fubar feet are better for the performance dog than the purty kitty cat feet we like. LOL!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a BIG issue with toes and my puppy Riot has hideous feet! Long lizard toes and flat feet............ But Zorro's feet are not bad enough that I worry about it and yes he throws some nice dogs and I can't wait to see what they produce.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> I can't wait to see what they produce.


Me Too!!!!!!!!!:woof:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Your first one my list


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> So after much thought I have decided not to breed Siren to Debo because I do not want to double up genetically on her flaws. Just too much going on that I would like to clean up with another male. So I have been talking to my friend about breeding to his ADBA Gr CH what do you think of the ped? I will put together the ped so you could see both halves. His drive and temperament would compliment Siren.
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [296800] :: BIBYS ZORRO


So the dog is Jocko/Boudreaux??? or hes Jocko and your gyps boudreaux? EITHER WAY I LOVE IT!!!! Im a Jocko fan all the way.. I would say awesome just because I wont add another APBT to yard thats not heavy Jocko...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

he is jocko/boudreaux and my bitch is redboy/jocko I think they will make some great pups!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> he is jocko/boudreaux and my bitch is redboy/jocko I think they will make some great pups!


Stephensons Siren? I just looked at your ped online w/ his VERY NICE!! ARE YOU IN OKLAHOMA? MY foundation stud was sired by a trip bred jocko dog named Jocko, out of Oklahoma only place I seen that heavy jocko.. I like how your dog is not so much redboy and can't believe how much that your Debo looks like 2 sons from my "hooch".. Very Close.. I look at minor details to isolate bloodline traits, Im sure you do the same. NE WAY.. I would want a female off of that!!!! FOR SURE A PERFORMANCE DOG!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks I'm in NM and yes Siren is my bitch. She is a great Schutzhund dog and does many sports. She is in my mind an ultimate working dog.
I was going to originally bred her back to her sire Debo but after really looking at it there are some traits I would like to not double up on genetically. That is why I think Zorro would compliment her and I hope to take that edge off of the nerves.


----------

